# Air Force Grad ** UPDATE**



## thumper523 (May 2, 2019)

My youngest daughter just graduated from Air Force training in San Antonio. She graduated with honors and is now an E3 with tech training in FT Meade, MD next. 
She was an element leader too. I'm one proud Dad


----------



## Cmp1 (May 2, 2019)

thumper523 said:


> My youngest daughter just graduated from Air Force training in San Antonio. She graduated with honors and is now an E3 with tech training in FT Meade, MD next.
> She was an element leader too. I'm one proud DadView attachment 967488


Congrats to her,me and my daughter went thru there,,,,she was a squad leader,I got walking pneumonia,,,,darn near didn't graduate,,,,


----------



## model88_308 (May 2, 2019)

Congratulations to you both! 

Ft Meade is a very nice post. I was stationed there years ago and really enjoyed my flying there. The low level routes through Washington D.C. are awsome.

Please thank your daughter for her dedicated service to the U.S.A.!!


----------



## kmckinnie (May 3, 2019)

I’m proud for y’all both too. 
Congrats ????


----------



## naildrvr (May 3, 2019)

Congrats and a BIG THANK YOU to the your daughter!!! I have a nephew in the USAF stationed in Wyoming.


----------



## Core Lokt (May 22, 2019)

You have every right to be very proud!


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jul 6, 2019)

Congrats and thanks for her service. My son is also in USAF going to Japan next week.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 6, 2019)

Congrats


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 6, 2019)

Congrats.
I spent about 9 weeks there myself......I had to do the dufflebag drag 3 times-I got in to so much trouble they recycled me.


----------



## Headshot (Jul 6, 2019)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 6, 2019)

Congrats!  Thanks for serving!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 6, 2019)

Way to step up early!
You have every right to be proud.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 6, 2019)

Congratulations.


----------



## thumper523 (Mar 12, 2020)

UPDATE, She's an E4 now. She's doing Photojournalism at Ft Maxwell in Montgomery.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Mar 12, 2020)

Congrats again, great assignment, the Air University is there.
Lots of opportunity to take classes that will payoff big down the road.
The club there was great by the way, maybe not what Dad wants to hear.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 12, 2020)

You have every reason to be proud.  

Looks like she will not be paying for many drinks if challenged either.


----------



## thumper523 (Feb 8, 2021)

She won Airman of The Year in the 908th at Maxwell AFB


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 8, 2021)

Outstanding!  Congratulations.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Feb 8, 2021)

Full time reservist is a good gig. 908th is a C-130 unit. Means she’ll be at a well protected airfield during deployments. She is doing well.


----------



## GeorgiaBob (Feb 8, 2021)

Has your Air Force overachiever considered applying to the AF Academy? Every service has slots available for enlisted personnel who consistently rank high. If she hasn't already applied, suggest she look into it.

A service academy degree is a significant step up both while on duty and afterwards in civilian life.


----------



## Resica (Feb 8, 2021)

Congrats to her!!


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Feb 8, 2021)

Congrats & super challenge coins.
If you don't know the WWII history behind the coins - its a good read.
Practical use today is : lowest ranking coin (or none) pays the bar tab


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 8, 2021)

It just keeps getting better.  I know you are proud.  Congratulations to the young lady.


----------



## Railroader (Feb 8, 2021)

Love to see stuff like this, gives an Old Vet hope for the future of our country!!

She is headed for success in whatever direction she may choose in life.

Please thank her for her service for me...

Salute!


----------



## walkinboss01 (Feb 8, 2021)

Congrats to both of y’all!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 9, 2021)

thumper523 said:


> She won Airman of The Year in the 908th at Maxwell AFBView attachment 1065200




Please tell her we appreciate her service


----------



## Spotlite (Feb 9, 2021)

Congratulations and thank you, Mam!!


----------



## Glenn2399 (Feb 10, 2021)

I'm retired AF.  Airman of the Year competition is the best of the best.  Winning is a big deal.  Congrats to her and you.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Feb 10, 2021)

Retired AF as well, I would make a strong recommend for her. Maxwell has incredible training resources available. Get to finishing her undergrad degree on their dime. Once 3 years complete apply for Officer Training School. There’s a program to release her from regular job and complete her senior year with pay full time as long as grades are good. Finish school on them, get commission, she will go far.


----------



## thumper523 (Feb 10, 2021)

Here's her getting the award.
She completed her bachelor's at UNG and then joined AF Reserve.                        She is waiting on that spot to open at The Academy, her commander is working on it.


----------



## littlejon (Feb 10, 2021)

Way to go young lady!


----------



## bany (Feb 13, 2021)

Congratulations! That’s great and thank her for her service!


----------



## madsam (Feb 19, 2021)

Way to go , we need some good , solid people serving in our Military.


----------



## thumper523 (Mar 18, 2021)

I showed her all of the comments from the wonderful guys here on the Forum today and she says "Thank You". Once again, PROUD DAD!!


----------



## Thunder Head (Mar 18, 2021)

Thank her for her service and her family for there sacrifice!

Joining the military is the best decision I ever made.


----------



## huntfish (Jun 23, 2021)

Outstanding!    Stepmom started as E1 and retired at a Lt. Col USAF in a similar job.  Was the Public Relations Officer for Special Ops at McDill when she retired.


----------

